# Lesson learned



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I was very active in showing, breeding, and judging from 1969 to 1990. Then I married someone who really did not like conformation, so I "dropped out". A few years ago I even tossed my AKC record books and deleted records from my computer. BAD decision! I am now applying to judge again, beginning with junior showmanship, so I'm having to re-create records using a variety of online data. I've been working on it all day and so far I've only found 49 dogs (poodles, whippets, greyhounds, Italian greyhounds, a couple of German shepherds and one chihuahua) - total! When you consider the fact that I bred several litters of standard poodles, there are lots of missing records, especially of poodles.

I received my order of Poodles in America, but those excellent books only list conformation champions for the years when I was most active. The online whippet database was very useful and easy to use. I'm going to try the health databases for poodles to see if I can turn up some more - especially those dogs I sold who were never shown.

I cannot find anything on shows I judged - I will ask the AKC rep this weekend if they keep those records. 

The moral of this story is: never throw your AKC record books away!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you still have the same computer ? If so, did you look in the trash bin ? That’s where files go when you delete them, and sometimes they will stay there for a long time.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, Dechi. I even went to my previous computer - no luck.The dog records were in AKC record books - the ones I threw away. . .:hurt: The judging records were in a file in my file cabinet and are now in a landfill . . .


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

that just stinks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AAACCCCKKKKK.................I hate when that happens.....when you throw hard copies away of stuff you think you will need have no use for again..... only to find out (after toting it around for 29 years and then throwing it away) YOU NEED IT!!!!!! LOL!!!!! 

Hope you can find /re-create all the info...Good Luck!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

That happened with my personal work resume. The electronic copy was on an old floppy disk that of course went bad. I worked and worked to recover it. Then I couldn't find my hard copy. You think I would know better I am a retired IT person. As for the husband, you should have left him at home, that is what I do, and he is happier for it! Good Luck on your recovery efforts!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

West U said:


> That happened with my personal work resume. The electronic copy was on an old floppy disk that of course went bad. I worked and worked to recover it. Then I couldn't find my hard copy. You think I would know better I am a retired IT person. As for the husband, you should have left him at home, that is what I do, and he is happier for it! Good Luck on your recovery efforts!


I, too, am a retired IT person and I am just rotten about backing up the documents directory. I used to have some software that did it automatically - maybe I should buy some again!

Regarding spouse at dog show - I'm going this weekend - by myself!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I never take BF to dog shows. He finds them boring and I need someone to take care of whoever isn't with me and the chickens.


----------

